# Playing with flash light



## Nintendo (Oct 31, 2013)

We started this accidentally and it turned out that our vizsla loves to chase light that comes from flashlight. It is seems really fun for him and he burns lot of energy. When we play we are exercising dog's self-control ("stop" - "catch").
I've already read little bit about this on forum, but would like to open discussion on this: does anyone practices this? is this something that should be discouraged? 

When he tries to catches the light on the ground he also tries to grab it, so I'm afraid that this would be passed than on also chasing small domestic animals - cats for example.


----------



## Kevin (Dec 29, 2012)

1st thing I thought of was him chasing a set of lights on something like a car, motor bike, pedal bike, that could be deadly.

I would personally discourage. 



EDIT : Sorry Nintendo, Welcome to the forums BTW!!


----------



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

Hi Nintendo, welcome!

I suspect this might fall into the same camp as chasing laser pointers in which case you should stop playing the game. 

Pop 'Laser pointer' into the search bar for full explanations, but it encourages obsessive behaviour and leads to unhappy dogs who can't relax because they're constantly looking for a light to chase. They can get a bit obsessive about shadows, lights, reflections too, all of these behaviours should be distracted from and discouraged.

Lots of other fun games to play though, especially anything where they're following their nose!

I might be wrong, in which case someone will correct me


----------



## Nelly (Feb 7, 2013)

Hi, Nintendo and welcome!

I agree with Kevin and CatK - these types of games result in obsessive behaviours and anxious dogs, please stop immediately and burn some of his energy off outside!

Also have a search on the internet for brain games, plenty of ideas out there which will mentally stimulate to end result: a very happy Vizsla.

Nelly's favourite is 'find it' which we have played since day one. We hide any object she likes, usually a ball. It's getting harder and harder to outsmart her, but watching her grow into a master-finder has been amazing.


----------



## v-john (Jan 27, 2013)

Put the light away, grab a ball or a leash, and get outside with your dog. 
We have a dog in for foster that is now obsessed with trying to constantly finding a light or shadow. Teasing a dog with something it can never catch is borderline cruel.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Never practice this act

and a red dot lazer light can provide a V great damages 

some can cause brain problems 

its unnatural act and they process this poorly

V-John gave you solid advice 

leave this one alone

use the lights under the sheets 

She will enjoy it more then your Red if you a great sea clam diver 8)  ;D

I strongly urge the head mounted unit

it frees up many skill sets ;D ;D


----------

